# Need help



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

My friend is starting a warhammer fantasy army and i'm thinking of doing it to so i can give him some games, he's picking chaos which i know to be extremely good in hand to hand combat, but i'm having trouble picking a force.

I want one thats not just sit back and shoot but what has alot of character to it and will look good painted. I've had empire and ogres in the past so i'm looking for something different, any ideas?


----------



## Asmodai (Dec 30, 2006)

I've been collecting Wood Elves lately. They have some of the most interesting fluff in the game and the models are excellent.

They're a shooty army, but they're not sit back and shoot like Empire or Dwarf gunlines. You'll be advancing and retreating and relying on hitting the enemies in the flank and combined charges to make up for your army's general lack of a rank bonus.


----------



## Lord Sinkoran (Dec 23, 2006)

I agree wood elves are the army for you


----------



## asianavatar (Aug 20, 2007)

How about lizardmen, they are decent fighters but you can also play a shooty bait and flee game. They are a unique army that will provide you a unique looking army. Plus if you want to go the magic route they have one of the best magic casters in the game. Great army if you like to switch up your styles every now and than.


----------



## Pandawithissues... (Dec 2, 2007)

I agree, but any of the 3 elf armies are so flexible, you can do what you want with them, fast, hard hitting, able to shoot, magically adept, just quite fragile.

Lizardmen are harder in combat, as good with magic, but slower and less shooty


----------



## jakkie (Dec 21, 2007)

ORCS, with a few units of shooty night goblins
they are the most fun army to play by far, and have loads of special and wierd units to counter most attacks.


----------



## Blackhiker (Dec 28, 2007)

Skaven are also a pretty fun army to play. winning is the hard part. with their oddities you can do a mix of different strategies. And as for a paint job they stand out due to the fairly random order of things and the mass of different model types can give a wide variety of coloring ideas.


----------



## Sycoa (Dec 7, 2007)

At my local shop the manager plays hordes of chaos, and is getting beat a lot by Empire, so perhaps that's a possible route. Though I have watched the Empire player play, and he almost always takes shooties and calvary, maybe a cannon, so you might want to be flexible in your list. k:

My WHFB armies haven't seen much light, but I wonder if a Tomb King army would do well against chaos?


----------



## Frodo (Nov 13, 2007)

I wouldnt take tomb kings. to slow, chaos armor is going to ignore most shooting pretty safeley. and many units will be able to get to your lines very quickly. i find even dwarves move better than tomb kings. brettonia could do well. also looks awesome. brettonia or elves of some description would be my choice.


----------



## Blackhiker (Dec 28, 2007)

Though for the tomb kings is the fact that they cause fear and their chariots. units of chariots dealing impact hits :biggrin: besides that i don't have much of a say for or against most armies


----------



## jakkie (Dec 21, 2007)

Frodo said:


> brettonia could do well.


if you take Brettonia, everybody who doesnt have them will hate you for it.
They are on of the most unfair armies in the WHFB game with most of their units getting a 2+ armour save and loads of pretty good archers
(That said, i dont know how much they are points wise, so...)


----------



## Blackhiker (Dec 28, 2007)

they pay for their armor saves. And anyone with any decent tactics can fairly quickly wipe out a few units of knights without much trouble


----------

